# Stable or Release?



## xy16644 (Jan 18, 2010)

Currently I am running:

```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2
```

I am still a bit confused as to the difference between STABLE and RELEASE (I do understand that CURRENT isn't for me). I reread the chapter in the book "Absolute FreeBSD The Complete Guide to FreeBSD 2nd Edition" but I am still battling to get it. 

On page 377 he says run an errata branch of stable for a production system and run just stable for a test server. For development run current. As a hobby or for someone learning UNIX run the release version. He then goes on to say that once you are comfortable with FreeBSD then upgrade to stable.

I have been running RELEASE since I started using FreeBSD about 6 months ago and it has been running just great but should I consider upgrading to an errata branch of stable? Am I currently running an errata branch of RELEASE?

I'm battling to understand how this all fits together and what version to use when (and why). Can someone help? :stud


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

Stick to release, you're currently use latest RELEASE with security patches


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this more clear? http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## xy16644 (Jan 18, 2010)

Does the "-p2" mean I am running RELEASE errata branch?

The way I understand it is STABLE is like a beta version of FreeBSD. Why would someone want to install a beta version on a production system??


----------



## paean (Jan 18, 2010)

p2=patch2


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Does the "-p2" mean I am running RELEASE errata branch?
> 
> The way I understand it is STABLE is like a beta version of FreeBSD. Why would someone want to install a beta version on a production system??



That's why there is RELEASE branch 


STABLE and CURRENT is for developers and testers


----------



## tangram (Jan 18, 2010)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> I have been running RELEASE since I started using FreeBSD about 6 months ago and it has been running just great but should I consider upgrading to an errata branch of stable? Am I currently running an errata branch of RELEASE?



Just run `# uname -irs`. If you just installed FreeBSD and occasionally use freebsd-update (freebsd-update only works for RELEASE) to update the kernel and world then your running errata branch.

Info on CURRENT vs. STABLE can be found at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/current-stable.html.

The difference between RELEASE and STABLE is mainly that MFC rarely happens to RELEASE. Also on STABLE developments are happening (bug fixes, new drivers, minor enhancements) while RELEASE only receives security fixes.


----------



## tangram (Jan 18, 2010)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Does the "-p2" mean I am running RELEASE errata branch?



"P" stands for patch level.



> The way I understand it is STABLE is like a beta version of FreeBSD. Why would someone want to install a beta version on a production system??



STABLE is in fact stable and is a nice compromise between RELEASE and CURRENT specially if you need driver support not available on RELEASE. The hardcore developments are on CURRENT.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 18, 2010)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Why would someone want to install a beta version on a production system??


They probably wouldn't, unless they *really* need the new features and have already tested them on non-production systems. And the handbook is very clear about that.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

-p2 means patch version 2
This means that your [red]FreeBSD RELEASE[/red] version is patched with level 2 patch

*It is still FreeBSD RELEASE*


----------



## xy16644 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!

I think I will stick with RELEASE as this sounds like the version to be running on a production system.


----------

